# Werte übergeben und String in Integer wandeln



## aneril (10. Juni 2003)

In Form2 habe ich ein Textfeld.
Wenn der dazugehörige Button betätigt wird, sollte Form1 geladen werden und in einem Labelfeld/Textfeld (auf Form1) der Wert von Form2.Text1.Text angezeigt werden. Wie mache ich das?

Und wie wandle ich eine Zahleneingabe in einem Textfeld in einen Integerwert, wenn ich diesen mit Text1.text abfrage?


mfg Aneril


----------



## galdasc (12. Juni 2003)

hi

zu 1.)
Du fügst in command1_click ein:
*form1.<textfeld auf form1>.text = form2.text1.text
form1.show
'evtl. noch me.hide, um form2 zu verstecken*

zu 2.)
Entweder du deklarierst eine Variable als integer und liest einfach den Wert darein...

*Dim integerVariable as Integer
integerVariable=text1.Text
'falls in dem textfeld aber keine Zahl ist, ensteht ein Fehler; Kommazahlen werden gerundet;*

...oder du wandelst den string um:

*integerVariable = cint(text1.text)* 

viel spaß

-/bye\-


----------



## aneril (12. Juni 2003)

*ok, es läuft.*

Das mit dem Wert von Form 1 in Form 2 zu übergeben, hatte ich mir gedacht. Als ich es ausprobierte, gab es eine Fehlermeldung. Das Problem war anscheinend die Eingabe. (Integer und Strings gemischt.)

danke für den Typ.
mfg Aneril


----------

